# Couple Making Out in the Back Seat!



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Awkward! Can't they wait twenty minutes until they get home?










How do you handle this?


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Well, you could mention the $200 detail charge if you want to be a buzz kill. I think this like other situations the answer is always it depends. Doing that sober vs. trashed. I'm not saying I'd allow it but if everything else is ok it might not be a big deal.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Either grow some balls or stfu and drive


----------



## Maderacopy (Nov 24, 2015)

I could care less if they are making out as long as clothes stay on. I just drive.


----------



## iamkitkatbar (Nov 17, 2015)

Ask if you can get in on that action once your drop them off.


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

Sometimes you do in fact have trashy pax that do more then just kissing. Grinding, dry humping among other things. 1*


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

I think the issue is probably its your car, not a rental, not a taxi that you're using this shift. I could care less if it was another car. The LED alarms in my head would probably go off at some point if it escalated. Would you like to change your destination to a hotel instead?


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

Kinda gross and awkward if you're not involved but I say let people have a little fun, being uptight only hurts you really. I may knock off a few stars though.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Is this the first time that this has happened?

HINT: It _*ain't gonna'*_ be the last.


----------

